# Werewolf Mask



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I just did a quick search and I found these 2 masks. The first link is for a mask with a movable jaw. I included the second link because it looks more wolf like to me but the jaw doesn't move.

http://www.aboyd.com/prodinfo.asp?number=FRA 4508-BS

http://www.costumes4less.com/Groupdetail.asp?sku=FW8546WB


----------



## mark (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Scarecrow, 
Here is some more stuff for you to look at. 

http://frightcatalog.resultspage.com/search?p=Q&ts=v2&isort=score&w=werewolf


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

You might want to consider crepe hair and make-up on your face instead of a mask. There are kits (Ben Nye and others) with everything you need in them or you can buy supplies seperately. Then for sure your jaw will move and it will be cooler and more realistic than a mask.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

crepe hair and make up would allow for more movement and less plastic, especially if you use latex in with it to give more shape, but you have to have a good idea of how to use the materials you are using and what you want it to look like. you may or may not get the snout shape you want.


----------



## JOttum (Dec 29, 2003)

here is what I used last year for my werewolf.
http://www.screamteam.com/newpage/lycan.htm

and here is what I looked like in it:
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y293/Angerland/DSC00972.jpg


----------



## BFI6603 (Sep 20, 2006)

I posted this in another thread but in case you didn't see it...this wolf costume I got from Haunt Masters...it comes with a movable mouth also. They call it the "Kick Ass"wolf outfit. Zagone Studios created it.


----------

